# Land Rover Discovery kit?



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

I have been looking all over and I haven't found anything. Does anyone know if a Discovery kit was ever made by any company?





Thanks,
David


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The only thing close I can remember was the r/c Kyosho Overland Mini-Z, but I think that was a Defender 90, not a Discovery. I have seen some 1/18th scale diecasts but nothing in plastic.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I know this is not Really what your looking for here, but The only kit I know that is Even Close to that is the, 
Italeri 1:24 scale wheel Drive 109" LWB kit, running somewhere around $40 or $50 bucks on the net, This a very nice kit, and one of the better ones of this type of build as well, there are others But I like this version my self, Don't know of any discovery kits but, it is possible that THERE OUT THERE somewhere, besides the Die Cast Pete just spoke about that is,.....

I DID FIND A PROTO TYPE Model kit HERE of one in the UK if that helps, Might be the ONLY ONE THERE IS....


http://www.british-ho.freeserve.co.uk/showcase/vehicles/grinwis_land-rover_discovery_1.htm

these are the Die Cast....

http://cars.minimodelshop.co.uk/die...covery-diecast-model-car-mondo-motors-50018gr


there are A few of these out here from deferent company's...

http://www.idcow.com/mmx2015.html






Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Ian, that's a Defender 110 (aka Series 3), looks like a mid to late 1960's model. The difference between the Defender 110 and Defender 90 was the wheelbase and the number of doors. One was, as you can see 109" and a four-door, the other was 90" and a two door. 

I have a feeler out with a collecter guy here locally, when he replies I'll let you know what he says. If it's Land Rover or Jaguar he'll know.


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

SO, no luck finding one of these then cola ?, it would make a cool kit I agree, I like doing any 4x4 my self, as long as its in 1:24 or 1:25 scale, The land Rover is just one of those CLASIC OFF ROADERS, always make a good build when you can find them...there are a lot of kits they should make, this is Defiantly one of them, let us know if you do find one man...."I WOULD BUILD IT TO"....




Ian


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

No luck yet. I have only been able to find a Ranger Rover LWB. Not quite the kit I was looking for, but it still looked good.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

That is the one I just showed you in the pictures, is it not ?... ON MY SHOP DECK THERE?, if so, It is a nice kit,...I wont to start to building it here, But I have to many kits a head of it to get to it just now,...

And Like I said, let me know if you wont one dude, I can get them, KIND OF CHEEP, around $40 buck Before shipping, I will give you a better link if so,...That's not to bad really, some places are MUCH HIGHER THEN THAT....
And its a GOOD KIT...Italeri does it right in my opinion.....Just haven't decided on the paint layout yet for it is all,..The Box art is Nice, but I don't wont to build it Dirty,......lol..
That's comes After you build it I should think......lol...




Ian


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

This is the one I found. http://cgi.ebay.com/AOSHIMA-1-24-RA...814?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3368ce7c5e

It looks like a nice kit. Still not a discovery though.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Very nice man,...And man there not messing around are they,...$75 Clams for that, EVEN BEFORE SHIPPING, that's kind of rich I think, But let me tell you cola, It may be cheep really, I am trying to do some research on these guys here in the last few mouths, to see what I can get from the my self, and who even sells there stuff as well,...And this one is $5 dollers cheeper ss well Evil Bay site...

http://cgi.ebay.com/RANGE-ROVER-1-2...555?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5643f7185b

IT IS VERY HARD TO FIND, they make everything it seems, From Bikes to 4x4's, here is a link to where you can find some of there stuff, and kind of CHEEP, the other makers I'm researching on are called " BlUEFIN", and they make these two kits I just picked up a few weeks ago,.and a few more then that. Just do some digging here and you will see some...

http://www.rpphobby.com/category_s/5.htm

And if you don't mind cola, Lets ask ANYONE who may be reading this what they may know as well, So if anyone knows who sells either "AOSHIMA" of BLUEFIN, stuff, please post it here, so we can find this kits and more, We may be able to get it cheaper cola this way, WHO KNOWS, So hold off on that buy a few more days, Let me see what I can find someplace else..But check out these two kits buy BLUFIN anyway, there nice, cant wait to build them as well,..There not Discovery's but there 4x4s anyway.


I will be out for most of the day on a Motorcycle ride, but I will check with you at the end of the day, See if we can find out more here dude....We maybe able to find this kit there on E-Bay even cheaper, who knows...I would like to find a Dealer of these two company's my self...



Ian


----------

